# i need help ferris zt



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

all was good mowing today then all of a suden my pto kicket out for my blades.blew a fuse.replaced it and it blowes every time i try to engage blades.if i try to engage when engine is not running with just ignition switch on then it blowes the igniton fuse.if i jump the fuse the pto kicks in then blowes ignition fuse.any ideas? i checked wire harnes and replaced pto switch


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Your pto clutch could be seized up.. or it needs adjustment.. Are the connections right at the pto good, and clean?


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

its not seized i can spin it by hand but i did notice it was to hot to touch when it stoped working


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I believe you have a short to ground somewhere the wire has chaffed the cover off this is whats causing it to blow the fuses. I would check any areas of the wiring that are close to metal, heat, etc if its a small spot it will be hard to find.. Does it have any relays under the seat?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have seen that behavior at work with machines where the rear bearing on the clutch fails (the one closest to the engine) and that heat melts the resin around the coil pack for the electric clutch. You can check that by testing the clutch with an ohm meter. You'll have to get the correct figures for that clutch, probably from a dealer, but I'd test it to be sure. You can also unplug the clutch harness as close to the clutch as possible, then try activating the clutch and see if the fuse still pops. If it does, then there is a problem with the wiring on the unit rather than the clutch. Check for frayed wires, loose connections, etc. Good luck!


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> I have seen that behavior at work with machines where the rear bearing on the clutch fails (the one closest to the engine) and that heat melts the resin around the coil pack for the electric clutch. You can check that by testing the clutch with an ohm meter. You'll have to get the correct figures for that clutch, probably from a dealer, but I'd test it to be sure. You can also unplug the clutch harness as close to the clutch as possible, then try activating the clutch and see if the fuse still pops. If it does, then there is a problem with the wiring on the unit rather than the clutch. Check for frayed wires, loose connections, etc. Good luck!


bingo.... thats what it was took it apart and it was all melted new one in and its all fixed


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

arcticzl said:


> bingo.... thats what it was took it apart and it was all melted new one in and its all fixed



Good to hear you got it fixed..


----------



## arcticzl (Apr 16, 2011)

toasted it


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Alright another victory for our side


----------

